# Will this eradicate TB?



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

fairfax1 said:


> _"Makes me wonder what FF does for a living."_
> 
> Does it really make a difference, CJ? Would you be more persuaded by my arguments if I told you I used to teach law at Stanford but am now a firemen who demos ginsu knives on the side. In short, whatever my occupation was or is it is irrelevant in this venue. It is an internet chatroom, that's all. It's never personal.


 
I could not care less what you do for a living. It's your thought process and what drives it that I question, not your occupation. I do agree wholeheartedly with one of your statements. _We have seen the enemy, and it is us._ FWIW, firefighters and ginsu knives is never a good combination. Not even in an internet chat room.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

"_firefighters and ginsu knives are never a good combination"_

Point well made. 
We have created common ground.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

sorry munster

That's why the focus needs to shift to regulating the actual interface between deer and cows, which is where the disease is transmitted and that is stored animal feed. As long as a lax approach is taken in that arena, baiting laws will not make a bit of difference, in terms of actually reducing the threat of disease within the cattle and dairy industry. 

Locally in Curran, 452 farmers have place 12 ft fences around stored round bales. 
however once placed for the cows the deer have free reign, As I saw it (JMHO) We had an obvious overpopulation of deer, - any argument?? the DNR banned baiting, and allowed unlimited permits for does, So,, as a deer with my lunchroom closed,, and years of supplemental baiting remomved where would I go to eat for free?? right in with the cattle as they STILL had free food. and those sick (tb deer) stayed close to feed and infected the cattle. meanwhile the honest hunters with $2.75 doe permits were hunting and not killing any does, in hind site= 20-20  had the DNR issued unlimited permits for 2 years, then banned baiting,, what would the kill ratio hav been?? had as many deer been driven to cattle yrds? We will never know will we, but we d know that most farnmers in the TB area lost thier herds to TB in the first years! 
After having spent the last three days watching my rye, knee high corn, and rape grow with no deer seen I can only wish the DNR the best of luck with anything the try. IMHO- 80% of the hunters used to hunt over bait, the remaining 20% are trophy hunters and will not shoot does, the few in the 80% that are baiting and helping with the population problem, and risking a ticket. Hmmm,,, I know that an infected sugar beat can carry the TB virus for 28 days in a freezer, But, sunlight kills TB, how long can an infected deer carry and live with TB? infecting other deer in social settings not involving bait? nose to nose hand shaking or rutting? 

What is th answer?? have the DNR ask the hunters, they are the real ones to fix the problem with gunfire. the pre-made Q&A by the idoits at the DNR will not fill the void. poll the majority not the NRC crew. OK venting over,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

